# Crisfield, Maryland - Nationals Distance Casting Tournament



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Casting Seminars
20th May 2005
USA Nationals Distance Casting Tournament
21st & 22nd May 2005
Crisfield Airport
Crisfield, Maryland


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*longcaster*

Any more info? Specifically the time for the seminars on the 20th. Can anyone get a casting lesson (one on one type). I'm curious, saw a four wheel drive custom RV in Buxton a couple weeks back with plate (longcstr) or something like that.

Was that you?

Thanks


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Surfcat,

Dave Thomashey is putting on the seminar and I'll be assisting him. The plan is to start around 10:00 on friday. We expect the seminar to last 3-4 hours. We plan to give as much one-on-one help as possible.

Join us, you'll have a blast and learn too.

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanks*

for the reply Tommy. So I just find my way to the airport, eh?


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Greetings "Surf Cat"*

My license plate is:

CASTACT


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yep, just find the airport.

Crisfield is a small town. Just ask around and you'll get there.

See you in 10 days

Tommy


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Surf Cat*

Look for small square green and white sign for airport, it will on the right side of the road.

Turn Right onto PLANTATION RD and follow to Airport.

Use the link below and do a LocalSearch for 'Crisfield,MD'.

http://maps.google.com/

I went last year, just Sat. for the 150 grams casting day and had a great time and learned alot.

You don't need to be an expert to cast with this group, they are all willing to help and answer all kinds of questions.

Am going to try and make it Sat. again.

Got to see if the wife can spare me for a day, will we be in the middle of moving.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanks*

For the info. One last question. It's about a 5 hour drive so I am considering driving up Thursday night and finding a place to spend the night Thursday and perhaps Friday. Any recommendations on where to stay, hotels, motels,etc. Not looking for anything too fancy.

Thanks again, hope to meet you guys there.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Most casters stay at the Summers Cove. Several (myself included) plabn to stay at the Pines.

look here for hotel info 

http://sportcastusa.blogspot.com/


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

just turn right at the chrisfeild water tower and follow the signs to the airport. thats my no brainer.

frank


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Tommy or some other represenative of SCUSA*

should mention the fees for the event.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

the cost for the seminar is $25.00 (all monies going to sportcast USA). sportcast usa membership is $20.00 per year and there is a $10.00 per day casting fee. you do not have to be a member of sportcast usa to attend the seminar. just watching is always free on saturday and sunday.
charlie farmer
v-p sportcast usa


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks Charlie*

I knew what they were, just didn't want to step on some ones toes.


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

For more information and directions to the tournament click on

http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showtopic=330


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Bring boots - the grass is soggy....

Sandcrab


----------

